# Feeling less tired.....Iron??



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

It's 5 weeks since TT. I think I am finally feeling better. 
I think it's the iron pill I started last week as per doctors orders. 
I actually exercised ( Shaun T) arobics for 30 minutes. 
I also am sleeping better.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

YEA for you!

Be sure to take your iron supplement 4 hours or more from your thyroid replacement.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mac409 said:


> It's 5 weeks since TT. I think I am finally feeling better.
> I think it's the iron pill I started last week as per doctors orders.
> I actually exercised ( Shaun T) arobics for 30 minutes.
> I also am sleeping better.












Excellent! Very glad to hear this. They say you start to feel better in just a few days in most cases.

What kind of iron are you taking and what is your daily dose?


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm taking it at nite Also is this true.., if I exercise I have to readjust my synthroid. ??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mac409 said:


> I'm taking it at nite Also is this true.., if I exercise I have to readjust my synthroid. ??


You probably will have to have the doctor titrate your Synthroid upward as you continue to exercise and get stronger.

That is how it went for me in any case!


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

It's sort of paradoxical isn't it? because you are more active and need more thyroid and then you lose weight and might need less!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm taking 325 mg ferrous sulfate. But also says iron 65 mg. on bolltle. Once a day.


----------

